# Upper idler pulley removal???



## wags99alti (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't figure out how to get the upper idler pulley(belt going to the alternator) out on the 99 Altima. It's so close to the frame it wont come out. We tried jacking the engine up, but how far is too far before something breaks? Has anyone changed this out? I found posts on the bearings going bad(which mine did) but no one saying how to change it. "Can a brother gat a little help"
Haynes manual was a joke - chilton only goes to '98(and didn't see anything similar in it)


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

support the engine and take the motor support off (right side of car, pulley end of the engine) jack the engine up. Take the nut off the pulley and work the pulley off of the spacer inside it. This will give you a little more wiggle room. Now jack the engine up high enough to work the pulley out.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The auto parts stores sell a long flat thin bar with different size shallow sockets {in the tool section} that attach to the end of it that will hopefully give you the clearance you need.


----------

